# Vinyl heat presses on 100% Polyester board shorts



## Mikey925 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,

Has anyone heat pressed vinyl to 100% Polyester board shorts? If so, did you use a certain type of vinyl or do any of the vinyls from imprintables work? ...and what temperature/seconds you used.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## KirstWhite (May 31, 2008)

I've not transferred garment vinyl to board shorts, but tried a transfer on a 100% polyester track jacket. I was using Specialty Materials' ThermoFlex and the graphics don't really stay adhered. I tried again with Imprintables Warehouse's EcoFilm with the same results.

That being the case, I've tried to stay away from 100% polyester but if anyone out there has hints, solutions or a good product to use on polyester, I'd love to hear it!


----------



## Mikey925 (Mar 10, 2008)

wow ...no one else huh ....


----------



## Mikey925 (Mar 10, 2008)

I had success ONE TIME with a reflective gray vinyl from silkscreeningsupplies.com ....but it seems like the reflective gray from imprintables.com would not stick around the sides. I ordered more reflective gray vinylf from silkscreeningsupplies.com and NOW this will not stick! Now I ruined a perfectly brand new Board short!!!!!! Its a hit or miss with the vinyls coming in even from the same company. Does anyone know of a vinyl type that would heat press on 100% Polyester ????


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Eco-film should work on a 100% polyester - track jackets as well??? Just make sure you have a firm pressure being applied. If the standard reflect isn't performing you may try the Color Reflective that has a better adhesive for tough to do applications.

I figured the Thermoflex would work as well - are the shorts coated with anything?

Are they not adhering at all or coming off when laundering?


----------



## Mikey925 (Mar 10, 2008)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Eco-film should work on a 100% polyester - track jackets as well??? Just make sure you have a firm pressure being applied. If the standard reflect isn't performing you may try the Color Reflective that has a better adhesive for tough to do applications.
> 
> I figured the Thermoflex would work as well - are the shorts coated with anything?
> 
> Are they not adhering at all or coming off when laundering?




I don't think the shorts are coated with anything. Is there a certain temperature/time/pressure for the Eco-film on the polyester or is it the same when you press 100% cotton?

Mike


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

305 degrees, 10-15 seconds and a firm pressure.

Make sure that your vinyl is receiving the pressure and not the waistband or the seams, drawstrings etc on your shorts.


----------



## Mikey925 (Mar 10, 2008)

JoshEllsworth said:


> 305 degrees, 10-15 seconds and a firm pressure.
> 
> Make sure that your vinyl is receiving the pressure and not the waistband or the seams, drawstrings etc on your shorts.



Its firm and flat ... I'm only pressing the bottom part of the shorts ...nothing is behind it.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Have you tried the Eco-Film?


----------



## Mikey925 (Mar 10, 2008)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Have you tried the Eco-Film?


I will try now ...I'll let you know the results with your instructions.


----------



## Mikey925 (Mar 10, 2008)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Eco-film should work on a 100% polyester - track jackets as well??? Just make sure you have a firm pressure being applied. If the standard reflect isn't performing you may try the Color Reflective that has a better adhesive for tough to do applications.
> 
> I figured the Thermoflex would work as well - are the shorts coated with anything?


Can you send me a link to the Theroflex ..I don't see it on imprintables.com


----------



## Mikey925 (Mar 10, 2008)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Have you tried the Eco-Film?


Eco-FILM works WAY better!!! I have so many vinyls from silkscreeningsupllies.com and from imprintables.com ... I never used the Eco-Film ... but I noticed how much easier weeding and applying Eco-Film compared to vinyls from silkscreeningsuplies.com is SO much EASIER!!!

THANKS JOSH!!

Mike
www.vipgear.tv


----------



## KirstWhite (May 31, 2008)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Eco-film should work on a 100% polyester - track jackets as well??? quote]
> 
> I tried the Eco-Film on the track jacket -- a District Threads jacket from SanMar -- after not having success with the ThermoFlex and had the same outcome. At first it seems like the product is adhereing well, but after a little wear (and even before laundering) the edges start to peel up off the garment.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

If its 100% poly than you definitely just want the standard Eco-Film, not the Plus.

If the opportunity yields the expense, you can mail me a track jacket and I will test it for you.

I am still guessing that the pressure on the actual transfer wasn't firm enough. You don;t want collars, seams, zippers or anything absorbing the pressure that the film should receive.


----------



## KirstWhite (May 31, 2008)

JoshEllsworth said:


> If its 100% poly than you definitely just want the standard Eco-Film, not the Plus.
> 
> If the opportunity yields the expense, you can mail me a track jacket and I will test it for you.
> 
> I am still guessing that the pressure on the actual transfer wasn't firm enough. You don;t want collars, seams, zippers or anything absorbing the pressure that the film should receive.


I used the regular Eco-Film and the pressure was firm with nothing in the way. It was a pocket logo on the front and a large logo on the back; for the front press I made sure the zipper was outside the platen area and for the back I unzipped the jacket so there was absolutely nothing else in the way.

My customer was pretty cool about it and said she just irons it from the inside to stick it down again when she wants to wear it, but I'd really love a better solution than that to this problem. =)

I'll see if I've got another one -- or a set of the pants -- to send you and see what you come up with. 

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Sounds good - I'd love to look at it and come to some conclusion because I'm really puzzled by this.

If you PM me a link - I'll purchase it from Sanmar.


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

Please post any success.
I have just received my eco film, and I am a newbie.
I have 60 track Jackets to do with a logo. this week ,white on black.
100% poly Jacket, (KEWL sports track suit jacket)$69.99 each jacket. 63 jackets. and 100's more to come for these. (baseball associations).
Does Stahls have a better product for this type of application.
What is considered FIRM pressure with a Pneumatic press ? 50psi ?
Thank you for the replies.
What about Josh with Thermofilms video of claiming to be the Best for Polyester ?
weeding, durability, ease of application.. Lab certified!


----------



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

hi there, just pressed a 100% poly shirt at 325 degrees using Siser Easy weed...was a 4 layer job...came out sweet! NO burns, no imprints, just perfect!


----------

